# moving costs



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

has anyone had any quotes for moving costas to Canada, and also can you buy volage adaptors 220>110 for large electrical items most of mine are brand new and would hate to suffer a massive loss selling them


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

patient man said:


> has anyone had any quotes for moving costas to Canada, and also can you buy volage adaptors 220>110 for large electrical items most of mine are brand new and would hate to suffer a massive loss selling them


6 years ago i moved my furniture from scotland to canada, didnt take any electrical stuff as wouldnt work. ! container which wasnt that big and it cost me over £4000!!..convert that to canadian dollars and I would have been able to buy all brand new stuff...
also couldnt get an agent to clear the stuff as it was personal stuff so had a huge headache with paperwork and in the end had to go to Toronto to clear it myself....
This time I am taking 5 boxes with clothes and personal photos and items etc and nothing else. Learned my lesson first time round.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> has anyone had any quotes for moving costas to Canada, and also can you buy volage adaptors 220>110 for large electrical items most of mine are brand new and would hate to suffer a massive loss selling them


If you're bringing your household furnishings it all depends on how large a container you'll require but you should probably budget $8-12,000. You've said in previous posts that you're looking at NWT and Yukon. It will cost more to get your "stuff" there.
Yes you can get voltage converters which will handle TV's, computers, game consoles etc. Do not consider bringing white goods. They will not operate well here, if at all.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

jen45 said:


> 6 years ago i moved my furniture from scotland to canada, didnt take any electrical stuff as wouldnt work. ! container which wasnt that big and it cost me over £4000!!..convert that to canadian dollars and I would have been able to buy all brand new stuff...
> also couldnt get an agent to clear the stuff as it was personal stuff so had a huge headache with paperwork and in the end had to go to Toronto to clear it myself....
> This time I am taking 5 boxes with clothes and personal photos and items etc and nothing else. Learned my lesson first time round.


Do the boxes go as excess luggage and are you restricted to how many dogs you can take i have 3 golden retrievers and what are the quarantine laws in Canada


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're bringing your household furnishings it all depends on how large a container you'll require but you should probably budget $8-12,000. You've said in previous posts that you're looking at NWT and Yukon. It will cost more to get your "stuff" there.
> Yes you can get voltage converters which will handle TV's, computers, game consoles etc. Do not consider bringing white goods. They will not operate well here, if at all.


I took 2 brand new TVs and got a so called voltage converter.....didnt and wouldnt work!!!
knew white goods wouldnt work so didnt take them..thank god I didnt...total waste of money shipping.
Perhaps I was just the only unlucky one!!


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> If you're bringing your household furnishings it all depends on how large a container you'll require but you should probably budget $8-12,000. You've said in previous posts that you're looking at NWT and Yukon. It will cost more to get your "stuff" there.
> Yes you can get voltage converters which will handle TV's, computers, game consoles etc. Do not consider bringing white goods. They will not operate well here, if at all.


Thanks for that auld, in talking to others and looking at the terrain, it looks like southern ontario for this family, but i must admit the northern end looked beautiful but a bit too remote for my 2 boys.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

patient man said:


> Do the boxes go as excess luggage and are you restricted to how many dogs you can take i have 3 golden retrievers and what are the quarantine laws in Canada


we are having to ship our boxes by air canada cargo
not sure how many dogs you are allowed to take. Hubby thinks two or perhaps 3 max.
animal health.co.uk will tell you all the info.
As you are taking dogs from a non rabies country to a rabies country, the dogs have to have rabies injections and "fit to fly" certificate and thats all. No quarantine at other end.


----------



## Buccaneer (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all my stuff goes on the 8th march 2010.We had about 15 quotes and decided to go with Pickford they are charging us £1700 for 235 cubic feet that includes insurance at 2% of total value of good. We are only taking personal items no electrical or white goods and only limited furniture as it works out cheaper buying new beds and settee and electrial in Canada than paying £4500+ for a container to ship all.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

My wife has decided that she wants everything even the garden furniture with the exception of the white good so will need a container when we go . Best of luck when you get there.


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

patient man said:


> My wife has decided that she wants everything even the garden furniture with the exception of the white good so will need a container when we go . Best of luck when you get there.


Regarding transformers, I found a company (airlinktransformers) that has many different types depending on the wattage required, although some modern TVs and computers are supposed to have dual voltage selectors inbuilt so might not require one.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

mountainman said:


> Regarding transformers, I found a company (airlinktransformers) that has many different types depending on the wattage required, although some modern TVs and computers are supposed to have dual voltage selectors inbuilt so might not require one.


Is the company based in Canada,. the televisioni s a 50 sony when i get time i will check the plate at the back and the instruction book thanks for tha


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

looks good ill contact the company and see if they gaurantee them and make sure i get the right ones, the telivision is dual but ill still take some transformer s


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

patient man said:


> Is the company based in Canada,. the televisioni s a 50 sony when i get time i will check the plate at the back and the instruction book thanks for tha


It is based in UK. I will be getting probably two before moving. They seem to be aimed at the professional market, eg for using power tools, but with smaller versions for domestic users. Useful in that one can use standard UK plugs and multiplugs for running several appliances at one (as long as maximum wattage is not exceeded).


----------

